# Piedmont Nov 1-3



## Paymaster (Oct 9, 2012)

Can hardly wait to get back to this place! Love the campin too! Who is goin?


----------



## walton1 (Oct 10, 2012)

*ez up*

Would love to know where you purchased it.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 10, 2012)

walton1 said:


> Would love to know where you purchased it.



Wal-Mart two or three years ago. I have not seen these styles in a while though.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Oct 10, 2012)

cant wait to go! man that picture of your camper by the graveyard brings back good memories.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 10, 2012)

ABBYS DAD said:


> cant wait to go! man that picture of your camper by the graveyard brings back good memories.



Gonna try to get that spot again!

I can hardly wait to get back to this spot there!


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Oct 10, 2012)

ah yes. it looks like several spots down there i've hunted before. i've got a couple of compartments in mind this year. since this is my 20th year, i may go back to my very first spot i hunted in 1992.


----------



## CharrDad (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll be there for the Nov 8-10, 15-17 hunts and possibly the Oct 25th PW hunt. I'm really looking forward to it this year. I've only been once before and didn't do very well (no deer sighted). I'm still looking to harvest my first deer and am hoping this year at Piedmont  will be the trip that gets it done. I'm wide open to suggestions on hunting compartments and tips. Any helpful advise from you experts is appreciated.
Hope to see some of ya there.


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 11, 2012)

My crew will be there on the 24th for PW hunt. Maybe we will have some luck this year. I know we will have a good time and probably gain a few pounds also.Don't believe I told this but last year my nephew helped a young buck from Tennesee out of the woods.He was lost big time and nephew said he started hearing someone hollering help while wandering around the woods and it was getting dark. He finally saw a light and climbed down and started towards shining his light and hollering at him.He finally spotted the light and started running to him.He said when he got to him he thought the boy was gonna kiss him..He had his ML and climbing stand on his back and said he was gonna climb a tree for the night when he saw the light. The boy couldn't believe he walked straight out to the truck. There was several trucks with blue lights going and my nephew didn't know what was going on till the boys father met them before they got out.He couldn't call his father and called his mother in Tennesee and she called 911.They contacted the rangers and they found the boys father and he showed them what creek he put him out on and they went north and stopped where nephew was parked.It was hilarous when he told us about it when he got to camp.


----------



## merc123 (Oct 22, 2012)

We are leaving tomorrow night. Feel free to come find the truck...  I will be the guy with short black hair. Be an older 30' camper with silver propane tanks.  We accept any and all free food!


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 23, 2012)

Leaving out early in the morning.Will let you all know how it was when I get back.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 24, 2012)

Y'all Have a Blast! Be safe and take pics!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 30, 2012)

Everything is packed into the truck but my coolers. Loading them up in the morning! Gonna be a great few days afield!


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 30, 2012)

Paymaster,ya'll have fun and be safe. I believe you are in for a great hunt. Bring us back some pics.


----------



## merc123 (Oct 30, 2012)

Not too many shots during the ML hunt.  Only counted 40 or so on the first morning and maybe 5 to 10 on the rest of the hunt periods.  Not sure how many total were killed.  Hopefully you guys will fair better with the cooler weather!


----------



## Rackbuster (Nov 3, 2012)

Paymaster, let's hear some results from the hunt. Were many deer killed?


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 4, 2012)

I did not kill a deer. Morning hunts were great but the afternoon hunts were very hot. I did spend some great hours in a ground blind with two of my grand kids. It was a very special hunt for that reason. One member of our group did kill a huge doe. 3.5 years old 110 lbs.  When we got to Piedmont at 5am, the line to the gate was already out onto the paved road. Needless to say we did not get to camp on the cemetery slab, but did find a nice flat spot at the back of that same area. We left on Friday evening.Here are some pics.


----------



## Rackbuster (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, the good times shared there is worth it even though I didn't take a deer. I don't know why they blocked off the area behind you. I first started going there you could camp there also. It  was packed when we got there at 9 Wednesday on the PW hunt. Lot more people this year than there was last year.


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks like yall had a good time PM, Thanks for postin' up the pics, Can hardly wait to get back home for some time in the woods!!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 6, 2012)

Rackbuster said:


> Yeah, the good times shared there is worth it even though I didn't take a deer. I don't know why they blocked off the area behind you. I first started going there you could camp there also. It  was packed when we got there at 9 Wednesday on the PW hunt. Lot more people this year than there was last year.



Yeah it seemed the camp ground was crowded. Don't know why the area was blocked off or why the pavilian had to be build or built where it was.



BIGABOW said:


> Looks like yall had a good time PM, Thanks for postin' up the pics, Can hardly wait to get back home for some time in the woods!!



You just get home safe soon!


----------

